# [SOLVED] Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level



## chrislambrou (May 26, 2009)

My Dell Inspiron's (E1705) screen was shutting off when I would plug in the power cord. Not just the backlighting, I mean the entire screen would go black. I tried another Dell power cord, but same problem. 

Then I noticed that when I would be running off of battery, the screen would also shut off whenever I turned the brightness up past about 50%. I also noticed that as I incrementally turned up the brightness I would hear a faint buzzing sound that would increase in volume every step up in brightness. When I crossed the threshold of the screen going black, the buzzing sound went away completely. 

It should also be mentioned that when this laptop was first purchased I accidentally dumped an entire glass of water on the keyboard. It stopped working immediately. I called Dell and played dumb and they had me mail it in and fixed it for free. No idea what they did, or if they sent me a new machine. Everything worked fine for about a year until this new problem cropped up.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

when it goes off shine a torch on the screen and see if you see anything


----------



## Kasm279 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

Sounds like a bad inverter. It is replaceable, but it should be done by an experienced person. If it is still under warranty, sent it in as this is a manufacturing fault. (next computer you get, don't get Dell, they aren't worth it:upset


----------



## chrislambrou (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*



dai said:


> when it goes off shine a torch on the screen and see if you see anything


Tried this and I was wrong, I actually can see the display working when I shine a flashlight on it. 




Kasm279 said:


> Sounds like a bad inverter. It is replaceable, but it should be done by an experienced person. If it is still under warranty, sent it in as this is a manufacturing fault. (next computer you get, don't get Dell, they aren't worth it:upset


Do you still suspect it is the inverter now that I've realized I actually can see the display faintly when shining a light on it? Also, its no longer under warranty, so unless the repair is less than $100, not really worth fixing it. BTW, is replacing the inverter really that hard? Is it basically just soldering on a new one??


Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

d/load the service manual from dell there should be a step by step guide in it to replace the b/light/inverter


----------



## Kasm279 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

if that is the case (torch) it is the inverter. You can probably find a new one on ebay.


----------



## chrislambrou (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

Thanks for the help everybody! I just ordered an inverter for $20 and from what I can tell the install seems pretty simple. Considering I was ready to throw out this laptop I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

let us know how you go with it


----------



## chrislambrou (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

Finally got around to getting to this project this evening. I'm happy to report that everything was a smashing success! 

With the exception of forgetting to replace the grounding screw on the new inverter I installed after putting the display back together, and then breaking some of the plastic snaps when I had to take apart the display a second time, everything went off without a hitch. 

Thanks again everyone for helping me out! I was ready to toss out this laptop, but instead got it back to new condition with only a $20 inverter and about 30 minutes of time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Laptop screen shuts off when turning up brightness level*

glad you have it sorted


----------

